# HM Trawler - Windsor



## JRCowie (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi All

I am researching those who died in WW1 with connection with the village of Little Cawthorpe in Lincolnshire. One of these men was William Payne, a deckhand on the Trawler, Windsor who died of disease on 18 October 1917 and is buried in Binbrook Cemetery. But, I cannot find any mention of this ship - I was hoping that someone will be able to add more to this sailor's story....
Thanks and Regards
John


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

JRCowie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am researching those who died in WW1 with connection with the village of Little Cawthorpe in Lincolnshire. One of these men was William Payne, a deckhand on the Trawler, Windsor who died of disease on 18 October 1917 and is buried in Binbrook Cemetery. But, I cannot find any mention of this ship - I was hoping that someone will be able to add more to this sailor's story....
> Thanks and Regards
> John


There were two trawlers named WINDSOR which were registered in Grimsby.
The earlier WINDSOR was built in 1898 at Beverley but was sunk by mine in January 1915.

The second WINDSOR was built at Selby in 1916.
Her Official number was 139927 and her registry was GY 998.
During WW1 her Admiralty number was 2988.
She was employed as a minesweeper and armed with a 6 pounder AA gun.
In February of 1918 her name was changed to WINDSOR II.

After the vessel was released she was under the ownership of Queen Steam Fishing Co.Ltd. of Grimsby.
She was lost in 1940.

So, given the date of death you mentioned, this is probably the vessel you seek.
Hope this is of some help.
Regards
Dave


----------



## JRCowie (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Dave
This is of enormous help - don't know how you find such information - but very glad you do.
Much appreciated
John


----------

